# Anybody shoot 3-D??



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

Im looking for local 3-D archery tournaments to shoot in around here, anybody know of or participate in any? Looks like alot of fun and a great way to pass time till October

Seein as we can't fish ...might as well shoot!


----------

